# Can I partially presmoke brisket and finish off in an oven?



## Huge29

I have a family reunion here later this month and I had hoped to use the smoker. I have done brisket my last three smokes and each one has been better than the last and even the first was great. We have a group of about 80, about 60% being kids who can just have hot dogs. All I have is a UDS and I dont think I can cook enough for that many in one day. 
I have read that the smoke essence is done in about 2-3 hour usually to where it has sealed in and any wood after that point does not do any good; not sure if this is accurate, but it got me thinking. Could I presmoke these the day before we go up to Flaming Gorge. Cool it back down put it in the coolers and finish it off in an oven onsite until appropriate temp is achieved? Just a thought, if this is no good are there are any other ways of accomplishing this or do I just need another smoker?
Thanks for any input guys?


----------



## Cooky

I tried it once. My trouble was I wrapped it in tin foil and put it in the fridge for several days. The seasonings and smoke (I guess) corroded the tin foil and left a terrible taste and color. -O,- Haven't attempted it since.


----------



## sknabnoj

If you ask me, it sounds like this is the perfect opportunity to get another smoker!! *(())*

In all reality though, you should be able to smoke the briskets you want and then finish them in the oven. I would smoke for at least 5 hours if you could, beef seems to take on a lot more smoke than some other meats but, if you can't go that long I'd say 3 hours is fine. I would not wrap in foil to store the meat for that long, as was mentioned before, it can react with the salt and impart a bad flavor. When you get to your desitination put it in the oven at 225 until you get to the right temp. I don't think the meat will be as tender doing it this way but, it will still be pretty good. You could also finish them off in a bunch of slow cookers to get the meat to be more tender but, it's personal preference I guess.

I'm by no means a professional cook so, anyone else that has suggestions would be good.


----------



## Gumbo

What you want to avoid is partially smoking a meat to the point where the internal temp never gets out of the danger zone, then putting in the fridge to finish later. What you could do it smoke it to an internal temp of 170, then foil and finish in the oven.

What I've done when cooking for large crowds is cook days before to completion. Then slice, pull, make your burnt ends, etc and seal with all the juices (or added juices) in a vacuum sealed bag. The day of the event, place several of these bags in a pot of boiling water for an hour or so before the meal. It works out great. I've done this for multiple missionary homecomings, weddings, etc where I need to be clean and present before dinner and not stinky and sweaty tending the smoker.


----------



## sknabnoj

I think I like Gumbo's method better.


----------



## Huge29

Thanks for the input guys! I am leaning more and more towards a second unit; sounds like a good excuse to get one, doesn't it? 
So, should it be a Masterbuilt or the new Camp Chef pellet style, cost being over double??


----------



## sknabnoj

I have a Masterbuilt Electric Smoker that has treated me really well. I love the set it and forget it feature, and it produces darn good food. I don't have a lot of experience with the pellet style smokers, although I hear really good things about them. I'm actually building a custom BBQ Pit right now and thinking about selling my electric masterbuilt to help fund some of the cost. I have the one with the wireless temp. remote. I'm not sure I'm selling it yet but, If you're interested I may consider.


----------



## Steveb

I'd be worried most about the food safety issue. Go to www.smoked-meat.com for a lot of great advice.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

You are correct with your assessment of smoking time. Meat will take in all of the smoke that it can within about 3 hours. I like to smoke at lower temperatures than some do, typically about 180°-190°. After than it is a matter of finishing it off how you prefer, oven or the smoker. I will always finish mine off wrapped in tinfoil at a temperature that does not exceed 212° and I have finished them off in the oven several times. Typically I set the oven at 200° and let it cook up to to a temp of 175° and then pull it out and let the meat settle for about 10 minutes. The internal temperature will continue to rise to about 180° while settling and it is good to go. Slow cooking is far superior and allows the proteins and tissues time to break down and tenderize and become simple sugars.

I have a Treager and a Big Green Egg. Both have advantages and both are well worth the money. Love me some good smoke.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Btw......I have pre-smoked, refrigerated and then finished them off several times. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Gumbo

Huge29 said:


> Thanks for the input guys! I am leaning more and more towards a second unit; sounds like a good excuse to get one, doesn't it?
> So, should it be a Masterbuilt or the new Camp Chef pellet style, cost being over double??


There are lots of smoker styles out there. Which one is best for you depends on your budget, how often you cook, your style, preferences, etc. What do you currently have and what do you like/dislike about it? What's the availability and cost of wood, gas, electricity, charcoal, pellets, etc for you? Do you like tending the fire all day and night, or are you a working stiff who wants the meat finished and waiting when you get home? Do you value sleep? Do you want to be able to cook all winter long? How much meat do you need to cook?


----------



## wyogoob

I second what Gumbo and Muleskinner said.


I buy smoking pellets even though I don't have a pellet smoker. I get more smoke for my buck with them. A word of caution though; some pellet brands only contain a percentage of the flavor, most of the pellet is a filler like oak or alder.


----------



## Longgun

wyogoob said:


> I second what Gumbo and Muleskinner said.
> 
> I buy smoking pellets even though I don't have a pellet smoker. I get more smoke for my buck with them. A word of caution though;* some pellet brands* only contain a percentage of the flavor, most of the pellet is a filler like oak or alder.


Just getting my feet wet w/information gathering on this smoking thing... some of your favorite brands would be?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

For pellets Traeger makes good stuff and their customer support is excellent. I have not tried the other pellet smokers and I probably never will at this point.


----------



## GaryFish

I like Gumbo's suggestion about packaging the completed meat in vacuum bags with the juices and then freezing.

I've done something similar for my tailgating parties - I will cook several roasts on a rotisserie, then chill overnight, then thin slice and package. On game day, I get a pot of broth going on the camp chef and put the meat directly into the broth and bring it to a low simmer. Makes EXCELLENT game time french dip style sandwiches. Great for big groups and/or parties. Last year, I fed 50+ people before a game with very little mess/clean up to deal with before kick-off.


----------



## Gumbo

Longgun said:


> ... some of your favorite brands would be?


I like the one in the Trading Post: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/28-trading-post/49601-cookshack-smokette-sm008.html


----------



## Huge29

Well, the reunion was a great success. We had attendance of about 80. I just ended up using only the UDS and an 18 lb brisket. Being a UDS and needing to keep a close eye on it, i started it the night before and tossed it in at about 5 am. by the time we got back from floating the river it was only at 200 ambient and about 160 core with three hours to go, so I had to heat it up a bit, which left the fat layer very crispy, but not fully rendered. I sure like the 12 lb brisket a lot better. Overall, it turned out to be the highlight of the reunion and fed about 40 adults with seconds. Everyone just loved it and it was probably the worst one I had ever done.


----------



## Huge29

Gumbo said:


> I like the one in the Trading Post: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/28-trading-post/49601-cookshack-smokette-sm008.html


I don't know Dennis, I try not to buy stuff from smokers; you just can't ever get that smoke smell out of the upholstery! :mrgreen: Let me know if you get desperate; that sounds tempting! You are the one who suggested the UDS to begin with a few years ago and got me started on this addiction of mine!


----------

